# Toro Powermax Hex Shaft mounted Friction Disc or Wheel



## Gravel Drive (Mar 4, 2021)

My 2020 Toro Powermax 928 OAE 3884 needs the Friction Wheel replaced. It's mounted on the hex shaft. 
The Trunnion (molded plastic), needs replacement. It appears to be mounted on the friction wheel with 3 star drive(?) screws.
What is the step by step procedure to remove and replace it, including required tools?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Gravel Drive (Mar 4, 2021)

Jackmels said:


>


Thanks for Paul's video. I've watched both part 1 and 2 multiple times, before posting my question. I haven't seen anything in them to really answer my questions. I spoke with Toro CSR who said he'd snail mail a service manual. Hoping that helps, but won't know until if and when it is delivered. It's already been 2 weeks waiting on that. Any other suggestions or references would be most welcome. Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Always an opportunity to learn, but for a 2020 purchase, would this not be eligible for a dealer/warranty repair?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
your machine has a 3 year warrenty take it to a dealer other wise a copy of the service manaul is here Toro Two Stage Snowblower Service Manual time wise about 2hours you have to remove a lot of the move the hex shaft out of the way


----------



## Gravel Drive (Mar 4, 2021)

PlOM said:


> Always an opportunity to learn, but for a 2020 purchase, would this not be eligible for a dealer/warranty repair?





captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> your machine has a 3 year warrenty take it to a dealer other wise a copy of the service manaul is here Toro Two Stage Snowblower Service Manual time wise about 2hours you have to remove a lot of the move the hex shaft out of the way


Thanks for the Service Manual link. The linked Service Manual does show / cover the 928 Power Max. It only explicitly covers machines up to 2005- that's a long way from 2020. The newer Power Maxes the Friction Wheel, Trunion, and Hex Shaft as separate components. They are no longer a one piece assembly. The Trunion itself was completely re-designed. It is now a separate part made of molded plastic (not metal like the old design) which must be removed separately from the Hex Shaft to replace. Do you know of anyone that has an accessible download for a newer model year which actually shows the 2019 928 Power Max drive and speed components? Assuming the Service Manual you linked has the applicable instructions to remove the hex shaft, any idea what's involved after that to remove the Trunion from the Hex Shaft?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

why are you doing it when the machine is under warranty?


----------



## Gravel Drive (Mar 4, 2021)

captchas said:


> why are you doing it when the machine is under warranty?


Since until a tech looks at at $82 / hr. and submits a claim to Toro, there's guarantee the OEM Warranty will cover the repair/replacement. So far, i've gotten 2 labor estimates runing 1.5-2 hrs.. $170 seems like a high price to pay if i feel confident I fix it myself. I' m retired, so my time isn't worth as much as it use to and there's allot more available these days. Given the above, the obvious first step is to understand the parts cost and labor involved if I choose to fix it myself.


----------

